# Houston, Texas OIS fails to exit and try to drive off with the cop still in the car.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Houston, Texas — The Houston police department released body-camera footage from an officer-involved shooting that occurred about 7:15 p.m. on Saturday (August 28, 2021). The suspect was identified as 38-year-old Mario Watts. Houston police said in a news release that Officer K. Cummins was on patrol and attempted to conduct a traffic stop on a black Mercedes Benz, driven by Watts for a traffic violation while traveled northbound at 7500 North Main. Watts initially stopped his vehicle but refused to exit his vehicle to be questioned. Officer Cummins stood next to the open driver’s door of the vehicle and continued to give Watts verbal commands to exit the vehicle, which he ignored. Watts then started his vehicle and attempted to drive away. As Watts was attempted to evade arrest, Officer Cummins tried to pull him from the vehicle. Watts drove off and dragged Officer Cummins approximately 50 feet, causing numerous injuries. Officer Cummins discharged his duty weapon more than one time, striking Watts in the right leg and right arm. Officer Cummins and Watts fell from the vehicle, incapacitated. Both Officer Cummins and Watts received first aid before being transported by Houston Fire Department paramedics to Memorial Hermann – Texas Medical Center with non life-threatening injuries. Watts is now charged with aggravated assault of a peace officer in the 338th State District Court. Body-camera video of the traffic stop shows him being treated with a tourniquet on his arm and he can be heard saying he has a broken leg. Houston police said the officer involved in the shooting -- K. Cummins -- is assigned to the Gang Division and has been an officer since January 2016.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Don’t reach INTO cars Goddamnit!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Don’t reach INTO cars Goddamnit!


I want to go on a tour of the US telling this to every LEO I can find.


----------

